# Advantech for van floor?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm debating about what I want to put on the floor of my van???

I have heard of guys using 3/4" advantech. I'm not sure I know where to go to look for some. Does lowes sell it.?

I want to be able to slide things. That is the main reason for putting something hard on the floor.

Anyone have any thoughts? Also what would you use to fasten the plywood/advantech to the floor?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

It's high tek osb, I've used mdf and carpeted it with commercial carpet, it's lasted 9 years never changed the carpet either,

Have been thinking about a faux hardwood, screw it down with exterior screws but get underneath and make sure you won't hit anything


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> It's high tek osb, I've used mdf and carpeted it with commercial carpet, it's lasted 9 years never changed the carpet either,
> 
> Have been thinking about a faux hardwood, screw it down with exterior screws but get underneath and make sure you won't hit anything


Do you have to predrill with the exterior screws?

Just checks, my local lowes does stock advantech so I'm going to try it out.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Use screws with the drills on them,, sheet metal theses days a drywall screw will go thru if you push hard enough,

Now if it's say a 75 then yea you will need a super penetrating carborundum bit bathed in super sillicone oil


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

If you're going to slide things get 5/8" or 3/4" plywood underlayment which is smooth.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

We Fix Houses said:


> If you're going to slide things get 5/8" or 3/4" plywood underlayment which is smooth.


My concern with using plywood is delamination...???


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Ext grade sub floor will not delaminate greatly if at all. Any osb will in short order or become more rough over time. You can cap with metal the edges at the cargo doors.

I have a van too. Good push a sawzall metal box back to front on ply it will zing right along. Wont happen with osb.

I'll also say if you're tools are out in the weather a lot, and you put them wet into the van, your Advantec is going to blow up to some extent. I've used ply as said for 2-3 yrs in a truck. I think it only got better over time.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't want my tools to glide at will , that's why I used carpet , kneeling down on it the plywood gets rid of the ribs in the floor and the carpet keeps it decent looking lasting longer


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Advantech has rough surfaces, so things don't slide that well. It's water proof glue and very tough. I think Lowes sells a competing product and HD sells Advantech. If you use it bare, install it stippled side up, you'll be shaving out chunks of wood chips if you slide stuff on the other side.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

We Fix Houses said:


> I'll also say if you're tools are out in the weather a lot, and you put them wet into the van, your Advantec is going to blow up to some extent. I've used ply as said for 2-3 yrs in a truck. I think it only got better over time.



No worse than exterior plywood. I have some that I've kept outside for 3 years and some outside in ground contact for the same amount of time. It doesn't really swell until the wood chips are rotting.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm thinking I'll go with 3/4 AC Plywood. It has a marine grade glue in it that is water resistant that will help with the delamination issue. It is also smooth one side. A little pricey at $37/sheet.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Around here. Mdf cost more lol


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> A little pricey at $37/sheet.


Advantech is $35 around here. It doesn't really delaminate, but personally I'd choose plywood for the ability to slide smoothly along the grain.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

hdavis said:


> Advantech is $35 around here. It doesn't really delaminate, but personally I'd choose plywood for the ability to slide smoothly along the grain.


Thanks. I think that is the route I will go. I'm still debating between 1/2" or 3/4"...


----------



## iceman61 (Jul 26, 2007)

I also have some that I've kept outside for 4-5 years. Some in ground contact, some laying flat on top of pallets out it the open. for the same amount of time. So far there has been no swell or any delamination.

We use it in bathroom and kitchen floors all the time. I haul materials and debris (wood cut offs and trailer fulls of shingle tear offs in in my utility trailer also. After reflooring my trailer with treated 2x12's I floored over this with Advantech. Once at the dump I have an old rim and tire with a logging chain attached to it that we will hook to the front of a dozer to pull the 20- 30 squares of shingles off. So far the Advantech has held up great for 3 years of abuse although it tends to chip a little with heavy loads of shingles sliding across it. That being said, inside my enclosed trailer I probably would use marine plywood for the floor if I needed to slide things due to chipping factor even though there are no heavy loads being slid across the floor.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a friend who put cdx on the floor of his mason dump about 4 years ago, still doing ok considering outside 24/7. Marine ply in a van I would think would be overkill.

Be careful about wanting things to slide, they also slide when you don't want them to. Like on every turn sudden stops.

I put large vinyl tiles in my truck when I got it, everything was sliding all over the place. Now I have 1/2" foam tiles with 3/16 masonite over it which I replace as needed usually once a year


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

1/2" would be a weight savings vs 3/4" plywood. Advantech is heavy.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

1/2'' ply is all you need


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We had this in stock...









Its 3/4" Advantech


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

call around and find some 5/8 plywood underlayment which is 4 ply I guess. Its sanded one side.

You can use 1/2 if you want but you'll have to screw it down more. It will want to warp. I haven't seen too much ext grade 1/2 good 1 side.


----------

